# Hello MT, it's a pleasure to meet you.



## Dolev (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi MT,
I'm Dolev and I am currently a Mukyu (Although i did do Karate when I was younger it wasn't something serious considering i'm 16). I'm going through Akban conditioning (Week 3, woot!). I decided to join MT since it really helped me decide what martial arts to take on. Tomorrow i'm going to visit the Muay Boran, Aikikai, and Shaolin Kung Fu facilities around me. I'm considering taking up Taichi during the summer since it only occurs really early in the morning and some 50 km from where i live. I hope that i'll be accepted to Bujikan dojo not far from my home either. I'm an IB student and I decided to take up Martial arts due to the discipline that you gain from it.

Thanks for reading the Jumble I made!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!  Enjoy


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to MT! I'm glad we where able to assist you in your journey, please keep up posted on your progress!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 7, 2012)

I add my words of welcome to those of my fellows - as Chris says above, let us know how things turn out .


----------



## seasoned (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes indeed, welcome aboard.


----------



## Dolev (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
I'll do my best, i hope you guys are enjoying the Martial art/s you're currently doing!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Let us know how you decide.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT Dolev.


----------

